# popcorn ceilings removed to a smooth finish



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We are moving along on a very nice project we started about a week and half ago.We first went in and covered all the flooring with rosin paper and plastic.Then removed the popcorn from the ceilings.This customer wanted a smooth finish instead of the knock down. We also just finished all the trin Today.Most was sprayed with an airless and a 211 tip.Some by hand.We still have along way to go and the extras just keep coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ER4j3Czo7cY


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good. I hate the mess from that type of job.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The trick is to stay on top of it from the beginning.We lay a couple of layers(paper & or plastic) so we can clean up in between.Then sweep & vacuum at the end of each day


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice work Aaron !


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Man oh man...that is a pile of work especially hanging all the plastic ! It looks like they are in good hands ! Kudos ! It will be very rewarding when it is completed ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> The trick is to stay on top of it from the beginning.We lay a couple of layers(paper & or plastic) so we can clean up in between.Then sweep & vacuum at the end of each day


That is how I do it too but it is a mess either way, gets all over the ladders, people, shoes. I do a fair amount of those jobs but I keep thinking there has to be a better way.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks great Aaron! I thank Got most everything here is already slick.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Looks great Aaron! I thank Got most everything here is already slick.


 I'm glad we have it. Makes for plenty of work :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great Aaron. 

Do you get alot of requests for that? It seems like you get a ton of popcorn related work.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks good Aaron! Do you spray tuff hide before paint, or just a regular drywall primer? I have recently starting doing the tuff hide and I love the finish it gives.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I really like the transformation in appearance on those jobs, but don't miss doing them. LOL


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice prep and bag off.. Ceilings look great..


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

mpminter said:


> Looks good Aaron! Do you spray tuff hide before paint, or just a regular drywall primer? I have recently starting doing the tuff hide and I love the finish it gives.


Never tried that? Whos the manufacturer? We usually just use quick dry oil pro block or whatever we have left from another project like Kilz. If you are wetting the ceilings don't waste your time trying to skip the oil primer.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Looks great Aaron.
> 
> Do you get alot of requests for that? It seems like you get a ton of popcorn related work.


We do at least 3-5 a month. Not many requests for smooth until here lately. I have had 3 this month.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Never tried that? Whos the manufacturer? We usually just use quick dry oil pro block or whatever we have left from another project like Kilz. If you are wetting the ceilings don't waste your time trying to skip the oil primer.


Tuff Hide is made by USG, and it's basically thinned down joint compound with latex binders in it (or that's the way it was explained to me). It's an extreme high build primer, and USG claims that priming with Tuff Hide is the equivalent of a level 5 finish. You have to use a larger pump to put it on (I use a titan 1140) but you can put it on 20 mills WFT. It sands up nicer than any other drywall primer I've ever used! I try to sell it for any bare drywall that I do now if it's practical, but it would add an extra step. Like you said, the oil primer is a good idea. I learned that the hard way on the last popcorn removal job I did. Here's a link to some info on Tuff Hide


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> We are moving along on a very nice project we started about a week and half ago.We first went in and covered all the flooring with rosin paper and plastic.Then removed the popcorn from the ceilings.This customer wanted a smooth finish instead of the knock down. We also just finished all the trin Today.Most was sprayed with an airless and a 211 tip.Some by hand.We still have along way to go and the extras just keep coming!:thumbsup:



aaron, what happened with that patch? you dont spray latex with a 211 do you?


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Aaron,

First of all looks fantastic and it is always a pleasure to see the huge jobs you take on, and the steps involved in doing them efficiently.

In my experience, even when getting full houses, they are always occupied and it is impossible to have that kind of freedom. Do you suggest to your clients to leave the premise and store all their furniture in crates outside? or how do you end up with empty houses?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> aaron, what happened with that patch? you dont spray latex with a 211 do you?


The patch...we put drywall in it and skimmed it out.That's where cabinets were at one time.
No we do not use a 211 for the latex.The 211 was used to shoot oil on all the trim,crown,doors,etc....


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Aaron,
> 
> First of all looks fantastic and it is always a pleasure to see the huge jobs you take on, and the steps involved in doing them efficiently.
> 
> In my experience, even when getting full houses, they are always occupied and it is impossible to have that kind of freedom. Do you suggest to your clients to leave the premise and store all their furniture in crates outside? or how do you end up with empty houses?


 
Most of those we do are occupied.Even whole house removals! 

We will work it in sections like maybe bedrooms & halls.Then master bed,kitchen,living room. We just cover everything really well and make sure you set the customers expectations without freaking them out. 

I always let them know that it will be inconvenient & messy.But when we are finished you will not regret it!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice work as always Aaron. Funny how some of these jobs go from one or two things to a full blown paint job. We did something similar where they wanted the stomp changed to knock down.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wait until you see the cabinets in the study,bar & fireplace that she wants painted white. The wood is just beautiful.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gorgeous transformation.

I may be chomping on the bit to get some of the ghetto stucco of another ceiling here (doctor said I couldn't go BACK to work, nothing about working at home  )

Can I assume you just spray with water, allow to loosen, and then scrape off with four inch mud knives?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We actualy have these light weight aluminum poles(8') that snap together to go anywhere from a couple of feet to as much as you can handle.The have flexible 10" blades that work great. This is especially nice for vaulted & cathedral ceilings.
Yes we wet it & scrape it.Most of the time.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

#1 is our favorite rig for wetting the ceilings.It has a 2gl per min. pump.Runs with a deep cycle battery and I modified it with 100'of hose.It's like a bug sprayer on steroids.
Next are the extendable poles for scraping.then we have the plastic knock down blades that we have in several different sizes.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice looking ceilings Aaron!


----------



## Cape Breton Painter (Nov 17, 2011)

Ceilings are looking awesome. Great work!

In the YouTube video I spotted something on the ledge in the jack & jill bathroom 

Cheers


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cape Breton Painter said:


> Ceilings are looking awesome. Great work!
> 
> In the YouTube video I spotted something on the ledge in the jack & jill bathroom
> 
> Cheers


Good eye....not ours though:blink:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Wait until you see the cabinets in the study,bar & fireplace that she wants painted white. The wood is just beautiful.


Almost a sin to paint that.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice! ive been doing alot of these myself this winter..can be a PITA when they people are occupying the house. Do you guys move the furniture out of the room, or is that on the HO?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Ceilings are easy to mess up. I will look for some glamor shots I took this year of a ceiling I saw.. oh man!!!

Will have to put em in my online. BRB.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> Very nice! ive been doing alot of these myself this winter..can be a PITA when they people are occupying the house. Do you guys move the furniture out of the room, or is that on the HO?


We just ask the HO's to move any breakable items.We take care of everything else.We move out what we can but most of the time we just cover everything.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> We just ask the HO's to move any breakable items.We take care of everything else.We move out what we can but most of the time we just cover everything.


Looks like you guys do a pretty good job at clearing it out. I had this one where the whole house was just stacked with furniture. literally could move all the furniture from one room into the next one and it would be like packing a moving truck. the couple was in their sixties, and i always try and make it as painless as possible for the HO. But i lost so much time working around the furniture on that one, moving things around. cleaning around them. I told myself next time i had one like that id have to handle it differntly


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We didn'y move anything on this 1.It was just purchased so we had an easy run.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Interior Painting Seminole Florida*

Things are looking good.Should be finished this week if they don't add any more work.The guys will be shooting laquer on the cabinets,bar & fireplace tomorrow.


----------

